

The missing method: Deleting from Okasaki's red-black trees  - budu
http://matt.might.net/articles/red-black-delete/

======
moondowner
Off-topic, but does anyone know in which application are the diagrams made? I
hope not Photoshop/GIMP/Inkscape but something diagram oriented..

~~~
mattmight
I made them in Keynote.

~~~
moondowner
Thanks for the fast reply! :) Now when I look at the font I realize that
they're done in Keynote.

Sadly there's no similar application for GNU/Linux yet...

------
eru
Nice pictures! I wonder why non-Haskell versions of Kahrs' algorithm are so
Byzantine.

